# Caramelized Onions, Meal for Montana Dish 2



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

This is the second post re the meal I made for my Montana friends who were visiting for a bonspiel.

I wanted caramelized onions for my sandwiches. 

I cut up 3 medium onions into 1/4 inch slices.








I put the slices in my slow cooker with 50 ml (3 tablespoons) of olive oil and 15 ml (1 tablespoon) of balsamic vinegar.







I let it cook for 10 hours on low, stirring half way through.






This makes a great topping for the pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 11, 2017)

Love em on brats ...


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Love em on brats ...


Same same!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2017)

Dang it thems there lookin mighty fine Disco,, 

How do you store them for left overs?? 

Nice job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2017)

Yummmm, I love them, Disco!!
In fact that's the only way I can eat Onions!!!:)

Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Dang it thems there lookin mighty fine Disco,,
> 
> How do you store them for left overs??
> 
> Nice job.


You can keep them in the fridge and they freeze well. Just reheat them in a fry pan.


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Yummmm, I love them, Disco!!
> In fact that's the only way I can eat Onions!!!:)
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear! They do kick up a burger, brat or whatever!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 11, 2017)

Great looking onions Disco!  Point (or Like) to you. New here so I don't know how yet. 

I'm with Bear... those are the only onions for me. I'm planning a French Dip Sammy with the scraps from a round eye that I cut up for jerky. Those onions and some melted cheese will be the perfect topper!

Dave


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Great looking onions Disco!  Point (or Like) to you. New here so I don't know how yet.
> 
> I'm with Bear... those are the only onions for me. I'm planning a French Dip Sammy with the scraps from a round eye that I cut up for jerky. Those onions and some melted cheese will be the perfect topper!
> 
> Dave


Well, welcome to the forums! Save one of those sandwiches for me!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Dec 11, 2017)

When the shriner's sell vidalias in the spring I always carmelize at least one bag. Spray a muffin pan with Pam, fill cups with caramelized onions, put in freezer a few hours then pop them out and bag them up. They freeze great.


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

ironhorse07 said:


> When the shriner's sell vidalias in the spring I always carmelize at least one bag. Spray a muffin pan with Pam, fill cups with caramelized onions, put in freezer a few hours then pop them out and bag them up. They freeze great.


Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

Interesting idea. I caramelize 10 pounds of onion for French Onion Soup, a couple times a year. It's hands on for an hour plus, then assembly. This would be a nice Do Ahead...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2017)

I can think of a whole bunch of ideas to use those onions for!
They look great Disco!
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2017)

Never thought of using the slow cooker to caramelize onions.  (Insert clapping hands and big thumbs up smilies here).


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 12, 2017)

You are my hero on this one Disco! Of course a crockpot!!! That's just so obvious!!
Carmelizing onions for me is like a religious experience... standing over the stove with a pot full while getting anointed with the rich smell on your clothes, and in your hair etc... and that lingers around the house for days.
Yes... French onion soup is my favorite. Go to have some good pungent Swiss cheese with it though too.
Oh man.... lunch wont get here fast enough!
Points Disco!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2017)

l Love caramelized onions, 
I do the same as jimmy when my onions are getting past their prime, time for French Onion Soup.

@ browneyesvictim, so true, made some last year and it was in everyone's clothing, my daughter was at work and folks kept saying to her, "do you smell that"? Truth be told that the after smell on the clothing isn't a crowd pleaser.

I also do them in a bit of butter and near the end add a little barbecue sauce for hot dog toppings (reminds me of the dogs at the food carts in the city)
I have done this for a bunch of cub scout events and folks who really don't care for hot dogs were tearing them up with this topping.
Thanks for the post I will be doing these soon and yes, in the crockpot.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks excellent David!  I use this method in big batches, then divide up into sandwich baggies to freeze for enough for two people - they last forever and never get freezer burn. Using the slow cooker is the easiest way I've ever done.


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2017)

chef jimmyj said:


> Interesting idea. I caramelize 10 pounds of onion for French Onion Soup, a couple times a year. It's hands on for an hour plus, then assembly. This would be a nice Do Ahead...JJ


They are tasty and make great onion soup!


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I can think of a whole bunch of ideas to use those onions for!
> They look great Disco!
> Al


Thanks, Al. Onions rock!


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Never thought of using the slow cooker to caramelize onions.  (Insert clapping hands and big thumbs up smilies here).


I saw it on social media and immediately loved the idea!


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> You are my hero on this one Disco! Of course a crockpot!!! That's just so obvious!!
> Carmelizing onions for me is like a religious experience... standing over the stove with a pot full while getting anointed with the rich smell on your clothes, and in your hair etc... and that lingers around the house for days.
> Yes... French onion soup is my favorite. Go to have some good pungent Swiss cheese with it though too.
> Oh man.... lunch wont get here fast enough!
> Points Disco!


Har! Thanks for the point! I hope you still do your ritual with onions as it sounds so good!


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2017)

sqwib said:


> l Love caramelized onions,
> I do the same as jimmy when my onions are getting past their prime, time for French Onion Soup.
> 
> @ browneyesvictim, so true, made some last year and it was in everyone's clothing, my daughter was at work and folks kept saying to her, "do you smell that"? Truth be told that the after smell on the clothing isn't a crowd pleaser.
> ...


Thanks. I never realized everyone loves onions as much as I do.


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2017)

idahopz said:


> Looks excellent David!  I use this method in big batches, then divide up into sandwich baggies to freeze for enough for two people - they last forever and never get freezer burn. Using the slow cooker is the easiest way I've ever done.


Tsk. So why didn't you tell us sooner? Thanks!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 12, 2017)

Now here is another little golden nugget...
Add a few seeded and chopped peppers in with your onions to caramelize with them. There is no heat from them, just more flavor!


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Now here is another little golden nugget...
> Add a few seeded and chopped peppers in with your onions to caramelize with them. There is no heat from them, just more flavor!
> View attachment 347350
> View attachment 347351
> ...


Thanks. I'll try that!


----------



## idahopz (Dec 13, 2017)

disco said:


> Tsk. So why didn't you tell us sooner? Thanks!



Quite honestly I thought most people used this method!  Here is how I like to package the onions, and usually end up with about 4-5 bags for the freezer.


----------



## disco (Dec 13, 2017)

idahopz said:


> Quite honestly I thought most people used this method!  Here is how I like to package the onions, and usually end up with about 4-5 bags for the freezer.


Har! OK, I'll forgive you!


----------

